# Groomer Skis



## John84 (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking to add a second pair of skis to my lineup; the ones I have now are alright, but I bought them when I didn't really know too much about skiing. I'm 15, 6 foot and about 170 pounds. Due to the fact that I do most of my skiing in southern Pennsylvania and West Virginia, most of the skiing I do is on black and "double black" groomers. I'm pretty much just looking for a ski that I can tear up some groomers with. I don't really have time to demo as most of the demo days at the nearby resorts this season were during the weekdays, I figure the demo days next year will be during the weekdays as well. I have one job now and I'll have a second one simultaneously during the summer, so money isn't a huge issue (I'd like to keep it below $400 if possible).  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't really know much about groomer skis, but I'm pretty sure what kinda of turns you will making.  Like will you be doing huge gs turns or tight slamon turns.  Maybe the Z9 or allstar for a good all around groomer ski?


----------



## John84 (Mar 12, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> I don't really know much about groomer skis, but I'm pretty sure what kinda of turns you will making.  Like will you be doing huge gs turns or tight slamon turns.  Maybe the Z9 or allstar for a good all around groomer ski?



Depends what kind of mood I'm in. Yesterday I was doing tight short turns but that was probably due to the 80 degree temps and spring conditions. Usually I would say that I make sweeping turns, but not really huge ones. My form is good (at least I think it is) and I always have my shoulders square, so I'm not the guy make very slow S turns down the mountain.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2006)

you definitely want to take a look at the supersport series by volkl.  see if you can find previous year's models on ebay for the five star or six star depending upon your ability.  the six star kicks like a mule but you better be driving it!!!  you gotta drive the five as well but it isn't quite so demanding and one dimensional.  i have never skied on anything like these skis.  for carving up groomers, i wouldn't bother with anything else.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 12, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> you definitely want to take a look at the supersport series by volkl. see if you can find previous year's models on ebay for the five star or six star depending upon your ability. the six star kicks like a mule but you better be driving it!!! you gotta drive the five as well but it isn't quite so demanding and one dimensional. i have never skied on anything like these skis. for carving up groomers, i wouldn't bother with anything else.


for what its worth I hated the 4stars, I guess I'm too rad for them or they were too short, and my technique didnt agree with them(or my lack of technique) But I defiantly want to demo the 5, 6 and superspeed if I get a chance, maybe wildcats next demo day...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2006)

I love my K2 Axis XTs, they are from 2003/2004. K2 has changed the name an color of these skis to Apache Crossfires.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2006)

i think the 4 was more geared towards intermediate skiers.  it definitely doesn't have what the 5 and 6 have, that is for sure.


----------



## large_diver (Mar 13, 2006)

*Thumbs up on Supersport 5 Stars*

I just demoed a pair of the Volkl 5 Stars  this past weekend at Bretton Woods -- really enjoyed them.  On the same day I demoed Atomic Izor 9:7s as well as Volkl AC2s...the 5 Stars were the best match for me.  They really seemed stiffer with more of an "edge" to them than either of the others, which I preferred.  I demoed 175s....I might consider 182s given my size (6'5" and 250).

BTW -- does anyone have any experience with this e-bay store?  Good prices....

http://stores.ebay.com/Sport-Liquidators


----------



## Sky (Mar 13, 2006)

large_diver said:
			
		

> BTW -- does anyone have any experience with this e-bay store?  Good prices....
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Sport-Liquidators



I've used them in the past and have been very pleased.

I just demo'd 11 skis @ Wachusett last Friday.  Check out my review in the Gear section "Ride em and Rank em".

I tried the Volkl AC3 and thought it was good...but I prefer my Supersport Superspeeds.

I absolutely loved LOVED the K2 Apache Recon.  WHOA!  Head and shoulders above every other ski I tried, to include my own.

The Atomic GS12 was a real impressive ski as well...but I'm not recommending it to a non-racer.


----------



## neuvip (Mar 13, 2006)

i grew up skiing the pa 'blacks'.  i've been on a pair of k2 fours since 00/01 and still love them.  they could be a little quicker for short turns, but overall i'm really happy with them and they hold their own when it gets a little choppy.  you probably wouldn't want to buy a ski that old, but maybe look at the newer k2 crossfires.  a lot of people also seem to like the dynastar contacts and rossi zeniths.


----------



## PowderDeprived (Mar 13, 2006)

I just bougt a pair of Atomic izor 7.5's (168's)  but I havent had a chance to ski on them yet.  I got them and a pair of nordica boots  on clearence at Sports authoirty for 40% off, so the price was sure as heck right.    For groomers you probably want more of a carving ski,  something with more of a radical sidecut, like the izor or something.     

South PA,   you must mean places like Whitetail liberty etc...   therer isn't a real double black in the state.


----------



## PowderDeprived (Mar 13, 2006)

Heh,  did you check out the Sports Authority in Rockville,   I got a pair of Atomic Izor 7.5's 40% off,  on clearence  (about 350 bucks)   They are probably sold out of everything by now.   Also alot of resorts are selling off their demos,  places like whitetail etc...  I think they are reopening agin next weekend.

You probably want a "carving ski", which has more of a side cut, and rips on smooth firm snow.   the typical day to day conditions at the places in southren PA,  all groomed fake snow, except for the lone bump run.   and if your lucky gladed area, as in the case of a few places.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 13, 2006)

i have had good experiences with sports liquidators.  great prices on new gear.


----------



## John84 (Mar 13, 2006)

PowderDeprived said:
			
		

> South PA,   you must mean places like Whitetail liberty etc...   therer isn't a real double black in the state.



Double black in Southern Pennsylvania just means that it has more ice on it that the blacks.


----------



## airhed316 (Mar 13, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> you definitely want to take a look at the supersport series by volkl.  see if you can find previous year's models on ebay for the five star or six star depending upon your ability.  the six star kicks like a mule but you better be driving it!!!  you gotta drive the five as well but it isn't quite so demanding and one dimensional.  i have never skied on anything like these skis.  for carving up groomers, i wouldn't bother with anything else.



Last year I demoed 5&6 star Volkls.  A local shop gave me a apair of each to try out.  Previously I have never skied a pair of Volkls.  If I have to pay full price for skiis then the 6 stars are the only thing I would recommend.  rivercoil is right on this one.


----------



## zamboniman (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, if you are mainly on groomers, why not look at a race/rec ski, such as the atomic R11, its a few years old, might find on ebay, or in a sports department store, or look at Saloman GC's or SC's a little pricer, but if you love to carve that is the way I would head.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 13, 2006)

zamboniman has a great idea looking into race skis.  but the race lines aren't half as fun as the stuff that wouldn't meet FIS rules & regs


----------

